# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Cuidar la ortografía de los mensajes

## MANOS FRIAS

Espero que no os tomeis a mal este post, pero cuando uno ve faltas de ortografía "garrafales" siente que la imagen de este foro se perjudica, y además se hace daño al lenguaje si estas mismas faltas se van transmitiendo como una plaga entre nosotros. Entiendo que las prisas nos hacen cometer erratas y practicar ingeniosas abreviaturas, pero cosa distinta son las faltas de ortografía. Olvidar reiteradamente la "h" no es cuestión de prisas, confundir la "b" con la "v" tampoco. 
Mi sugerencia es sencilla: cuidar la ortografía; si se duda sobre una palabra, consultar el diccionario o sustituirla por otra. En los libros de magia no sólo puede aprenderse magia, también ortografía.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Goreneko

Otra cosa que molesta mucho y dificulta la lectura es cuando alguien escribe como si estuviera escribiendo en el movil. Cuesta mucho leer algo asi (y escribo sin acentos porque en este ordenador no puedo  :x )

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

inténtare correjir mí miles de fartas

intentaré corregir mis miles de faltas

----------


## Norax

biba llo hy my kulturra ^^

na, teneis razon. lo que ocurre es que hay gente que de verdad confunde la b y la v en ciertas palabras. asi que es complicado, a menos que nos pongamos pijoterillos en plan de si alguien lo pone mal decirselo... pero a nadie le gusta que le corrijan :S

----------


## rufus

Vamos a ver, el lenguaje hay que cuidarlo. ¿No cuidais la presentación de un pase de magia? pues el lenguaje es lo mismo. Si no tenemos un mínimo de criterio esto llegará a ser la torre de Babel.

Todos cometemos faltas de ortografía, etc. pero eso no es excusa para escribir en forma de sopa de letras.

Bueno espero que nadie se enfade por el comentario, pero es que a veces me parece que somos demasiado vagos hasta para escribir.

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Vamos a ver, el lenguaje hay que cuidarlo. ¿No cuidais la presentación de un pase de magia? pues el lenguaje es lo mismo. Si no tenemos un mínimo de criterio esto llegará a ser la torre de Babel.
> 
> Todos cometemos faltas de ortografía, etc. pero eso no es excusa para escribir en forma de sopa de letras.
> 
> Bueno espero que nadie se enfade por el comentario, pero es que a veces me parece que somos demasiado vagos hasta para escribir.


Toy dacuerdo maxo, ai k sé cuidaosos  :D

----------


## mrprop3r

Totalmente de acuerdo con MANOS FRIAS.
Básico es una correcta escritura de lo que quieres decir...sobretodo para evitar esos engorrosos malentendidos que con un poco de atención, se arreglarian facilmente.

Saludos

Las faltas de ortografía y el lenguaje indio mejor dejarlas para los foraneos.

----------


## pachimartinez

mira que he chupado foros a lo largo de mi vida de internauta, mira que me han salido sarpullidos al ver las peores faltas de ortografía, puntuación y acentos, y este es el primer foro en el que alguien hace una mención a ese respecto. Otro motivo para estar contento de participar en el.

Creo que es mucho mas dificil hacer un pintaje que poner una "b" en su sitio. El sistema del diccionario es el mas efectivo, leer mucho(algo asegurado en este foro) y dedicar algo de tiempo a la redacción de los mensajes para facilitar la comprensión a los demás.

Totalmente de acuerdo en el tema de este post.

----------


## lopez

Yo entiendo que querais que todo el mundo escriba bien, sin faltas de ortografia, pero tampoco es como para ponerse asi...  Lo de la h teneis que perdonarlo si pasa alguna vez ahora lo de la v y la b eso es de no saber escribir   :Smile1:

----------


## pachimartinez

los errores son errores, no faltas. Todos vamos estresados y es probable que un par de letras que están juntas en el teclado (vease el caso de la B y la V) se puedan trastocar. Pero eso se resuelve releyendo el mensaje una vez antes de darle al "enviar", y no sólo en el foro, tambien es una práctica recomendable en todos los escritos que haya que enviar. Yo lo aprendí de una forma bastante humillante... mira, os lo voy a contar, resulta que tenía que enviar un presupuesto a una clienta, el proveedor había tardado demasiado, yo había tenido mucho trabajo... total, que con las prisas no releí el mensaje. Pues bien, yo me despido siempre con la coletilla de "un afectuoso saludo", ¿podeis mirar la letra que hay al lado de la "u" en el teclado?, si, la "i", la puñetera "i" fue la que yo tecleé por error, con lo que la coletilla quedó " un afectuoso salido" JOD... ahora yo también me río, pero en aquel momento hubiera querido hacer una desaparición pero conmigo mismo. 

 :Smile1:

----------


## magomago

pachi,tienes razon que un fallo gramatical lo podemos cometer todos al escribir,pero creo que cuando se refieren a la ortografia,se refiere a mensajes que hace falta descifrarlos con un codigo secreto para comprender lo que dicen,o faltas de ortografia muy evidentes repetidas en varios mensajes de la misma persona.

----------


## to

Si eso es verdad hay que cuidar las faltas.
Tambien queda mal escribir TODO EN MAYUSCULA como si estuvieras gritando (siii ya te escuchamos jeje).

Saludos

----------


## kraken69

ups...  :Oops:   tratare de cuidar mas mi ortografía, auque eso de los acentos se me hace demasiado no? y la verdad tampoco se me hace que estemos en clase de ortografía es un foro en el que nos esforzamos por expresarnos y considero que eso ya es bastante, de cualquier forma cuidare mi "orotogarafia"   finalmente dicen que cuando leemos solo vemos la primera y la ultima silaba :shock: saludos bye...

----------


## joaquin

kraken69: Esto último que dijiste, acerca de que cuando leemos sólo vemos la primera y la última sílaba, me hizo recordar el siguiente texto:

Sgeun un etsduio de una uivenrsdiad ignlsea, no ipmotra el odren en el que las ltears etsan ersciats, la uicna csoa ipormtnate es que la pmrirea y la utlima ltera esten ecsritas en la psiocion cocrrtea. El rsteo peuden estar ttaolmntee mal y aun pordas lerelo sin pobrleams. Etso es pquore no lemeos cada ltera por si msima preo la paalbra es un tdoo.

----------


## kraken69

> kraken69: Esto último que dijiste, acerca de que cuando leemos sólo vemos la primera y la última sílaba, me hizo recordar el siguiente texto:
> 
> Sgeun un etsduio de una uivenrsdiad ignlsea, no ipmotra el odren en el que las ltears etsan ersciats, la uicna csoa ipormtnate es que la pmrirea y la utlima ltera esten ecsritas en la psiocion cocrrtea. El rsteo peuden estar ttaolmntee mal y aun pordas lerelo sin pobrleams. Etso es pquore no lemeos cada ltera por si msima preo la paalbra es un tdoo.


He aquí un buen ejemplo je,je,je,je, con esto puedo concluir, que no todos tenemos la dicha de tener perfecta ortografía y no creo que sea por analfabetos, sino por descuido propio yo también leo mucho y no por eso dejo de tener faltas de ortografía, y esto porque soy algo descuidado, y es que cuando escribo lo que mas me interesa es expresarme, en fin creo que lo mas importante es poder expresarnos de alguna u otra manera en este caso escribiendo, y tal vez podamos perdonar alguna que otra faltita no? claro sin exagerar por que hay gente que de plano no se le entiende nada de nada "sadulos a to2...." :roll:   :Wink:

----------


## Gandalf

Si, vale, mucha teoría sobre que escribir mal no importa, pero si yo quiero buscar en internet información a cerca de "el culebreo de Ascanio" no la encontraré si alguien escribió "el culevreo de Askanio".

Eso también se entiende ¿no?

Por pudor, por norma, por entendimiento, por facilidad... 

*POR FAVOR* 

escriban como es debido.

----------


## ignoto

Eso sin contar con que no todo el mundo es un chaval y cuando leo cosas como "k plas?  :117: " yo no entiendo nada.

----------


## kraken69

> Si, vale, mucha teoría sobre que escribir mal no importa, pero si yo quiero buscar en internet información a cerca de "el culebreo de Ascanio" no la encontraré si alguien escribió "el culevreo de Askanio".
> 
> Eso también se entiende ¿no?
> 
> Por pudor, por norma, por entendimiento, por facilidad... 
> 
> *POR FAVOR* 
> 
> escriban como es debido.


perdón, en que diccionario encontrarías que "Ascanio" se escribe con "c" y no con "k"....?? :?: 
 bueno, bueno amor y paz y a escribir como es correcto  :mrgreen: saludos....

----------


## ignoto

Se escribe con A mayúscula.
El mas importante de los magos españoles de todos los tiempos y tener que leer como se escribe mal su apellido.

----------


## Gandalf

> Iniciado por Gandalf
> 
> Si, vale, mucha teoría sobre que escribir mal no importa, pero si yo quiero buscar en internet información a cerca de "el culebreo de Ascanio" no la encontraré si alguien escribió "el culevreo de Askanio".
> 
> Eso también se entiende ¿no?
> 
> Por pudor, por norma, por entendimiento, por facilidad... 
> 
> *POR FAVOR* 
> ...



No, tampoco viene CRAQUEN69...

Por más que me lo propongo no lo consigo... 
...
...
dejaré de contestar a paridas semejantes
dejaré de contestar a paridas semejantes
dejaré de contestar a paridas semejantes
dejaré de contestar a paridas semejantes
dejaré de contestar a paridas semejantes

----------


## kraken69

> Se escribe con A mayúscula.
> El mas importante de los magos españoles de todos los tiempos y tener que leer como se escribe mal su apellido.


Perdón ignoto por lo de la "A" ya lo he corregido, la verdad es que me da pena decirlo pero no soy tan internacional como quisiera y como vivo en México la verdad no había oído el apellido,  :Oops:  aqui en Mexico la magia no es tan popular como en otros paises y de verdad te agradezco la información hora tratare de informarme mas de ese gran mago, finalmente creo que ese es precisamente es el propósito del foro no? retroalimentarnos y aprender algo de cada uno en este foro.
 saludos a todos...

----------


## ignoto

Siento haberme exaltado. Debí pensar que no todo el mundo vive en el mismo país que yo.   :Oops:  

Arturo de Ascanio es, quizás, el mago español mas importante de todos los tiempos. Sus pensamientos teóricos se leen en todo el mundo mágico (sobre todo desde que se tradujo al inglés) y su conocimiento es poco menos que imprescindible para todo mago que quiera alcanzar un cierto nivel.

Falleció hablando de magia. 

D.E.P.

----------


## Gandalf

aaaahhh... entonces ya lo entiendo...

En Mexico D.C. los nombres propios, si son extranjeros, se deben escribir en minúsculas... ¿no?

Venga, leches, que no hay excusas. No se pide que se escriba como Góngora o como Delibes, pero "México" va con mayúsculas, "baraja" es con "b" y hoy con "h" e "y". Y Ascanio es un nombre, y va la primera en mayúsculas.

Los gazapos al escribir no molestan, alguna falta de ortografía de vez en cuando es más que comprensible, pasar de las tildes es triste aunque no es lo más grave (según),  pero la ausencia de interés y de respeto por quien leerá el mensaje si molesta. Al menos a mi.

----------


## themagician

> Iniciado por Gandalf
> 
> Si, vale, mucha teoría sobre que escribir mal no importa, pero si yo quiero buscar en internet información a cerca de "el culebreo de Ascanio" no la encontraré si alguien escribió "el culevreo de Askanio".
> 
> Eso también se entiende ¿no?
> 
> Por pudor, por norma, por entendimiento, por facilidad... 
> 
> *POR FAVOR* 
> ...


En los diccionarios no hay nombres propios.

----------


## rufus

Vamos a ver. Soy asiduo del foro. Me conecto todos los días, leo todos los días aunque escribo de vez en cuando.
Cuando se dice que hay que escribir bien, se trata de que todos tratemos de escribir bien, es evidente que todos cometemos faltas de ortografía. Pero hay que distinguir entre faltas de ortografía, y la vagancia de no querer teclear correctamente una palabra, por no decir otras cosas.

La verdad es que hay ocasiones en que me da pena lo mal que escribe alguna gente. Prefiero pensar que es por "vagancia" por que hay faltas de ortografía y otras cosas que ya no se pueden considerar faltas.

En definitiva, un poco de cordura en el tema y que nadie se enfade por ello. se trata de entendernos lo mejor posible y conservar las formas, si no, con el tiempo llegará un momento en que no nos vamos a entender.

Bueno, perdon por la parrafada.

Saludos a todos

----------


## Patito

Por mi parte, también me duelen los ojos cuando veo una falta gorda. Y es que, como bien decís, una cosa es que se te junte una palabra con otra o le des a la barra espaciadora cuando no toca y otra cosa es escribir con verdaderas faltas. Y no hablo de saber dónde tiene que ir una coma, o cuando utilizar el punto y coma, sino de "herrores vásicos".
Otra cosa que tampoco entiendo es "l mdo d scrbir ls mnsjs km n l mvl" (el modo de escribir los mensajes como en el móvil). Vale que en el móvil te hinches a pulsar teclitas para escribir una frase, pero es que en un foro lo escribimos con un teclado normal y corriente, con una tecla para cada letra!! Yo, al principio, escribía más lento que el caballo del malo hasta que he ido cogiendo soltura, y no es que la haya conseguido escribiendo tipo SMS (no lo hago ni en el móvil...)

Respecto a los de Ascanio, vale que no haya ningún nombre propio en el diccionario, pero sí que lo hay en Internet. Si alguien busca algo sobre este buen hombre y lo hace tecleando "Askanio", como que no creo que encuentre lo que busca...

El otro día me enteré que en la televisión de Andalucía no van a sacar en antena los mensajes SMS que contengan faltas de ortografía. Lo malo que esto trasladado a un foro sería un grandísimo curro para los moderadores y administradores.

Yo creo (y con esto acabo de dar la vara) que la solución sería que el que quiera que le corrijamos las faltas, que lo diga. Sin malos rollos por ninguna de las partes. Y el que no quiera, siempre podrá leer y aprender de los errores de los demás...

Hala, un saludo.

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, este era un tema que me tenia preocupado, hoy dia los/as mas jovenes nacen cansados y les cuesta poner una palabra entera, estoy buscando una academia para ponerme al dia, aunque creo que no hacen cursillos para jubilados, cuando leo un mensaje de esos , le hago una copia y busco algun conocido mas joven que yo para que me lo traduzca, yo tengo muchas faltas de ortografia y cuanto mas escribo mas las voy corrigiendo, pero intento que vosotros/as entendais mi mensaje, yo estudie con zipi zape, un saludo zaki

----------


## Némesis

De verdad, disfruto mucho viendo los "pollos" que se montan en este foro de vez en cuando, por temas TOTALMENTE AJENOS a la magia. Y además, siempre los montan los mismos... Y la cosa da para horas, días, meses, años, insultos, blasfemias... Y cuando digo disfruto quiero decir disfrutar de verdad, a carcajada limpia   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

En fin, celebro ver que en este foro hay tantos profesores de lengua castellana...   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  Yo tenía uno que se llamaba Carmelo (¿Qué habrá sido de él?).

Por cierto, ya que sabéis tanto... ¿Alguien me puede aclarar si las mayúsculas llevan tilde? Es que nunca lo he sabido seguro...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

P.D. Zaki, observa a ver si tu teclado tiene tildes. Si no tiene, ve a la tienda a que te devuelvan el dinero.

----------


## ignoto

En castellano si que se ponen las tildes en las mayúsculas.

El tema no es ajeno a la magia ni mucho menos. Un mago depende de su capacidad de comunicación, el que no se esfuerza por comunicarse correctamente, y escribir en un foro es una forma de comunicarse, significa que no se esfuerza en hacer avanzar su magia.
¿Por qué tengo que hacer caso a quien ni siquiera hace el mas mínimo esfuerzo en comunicarse con un mínimo de corrección conmigo?

El castellano no es mi lengua materna sino mi segunda lengua. No lo hablé hasta que me llevaron al colegio a los seis años. No tengo mas estudios que el graduado escolar y la poca cultura que tengo la he sacado de mi biblioteca. Para mi es un orgullo tener en propiedad (y haber leido) cerca de 1.500 libros.

¿Has pensado que Zaki pueda estar en una situación parecida a la mia?

Y sin embargo, nos esforzamos como el que mas por hacernos entender.

¡PORQUE LA MAGIA ES COMUNICACIÓN!

¿De qué sirve manipular las cartas como una fiera si después le dices a un espectador una barbaridad?

Que yo he oido decir (en el juego del billete en el tubo): *"Desafloja" la tapa, tú.*

El pobre espectador hacía lo que podía para no reirse del pedazo de paleto que tenía delante.

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, Nemesis despues de leer tu mensaje empece a buscar eso que llamas (tildes) mira con el tema de ordenadores, informatica, internet ect, puedes vacilarme todo lo que quieras pues soy un analfabeto de todo este mundillo, a duras penas escribo los mensajes y cuando entro en internet muchas veces se bloquea porque no se ni lo hago, mas respeto con las canas, un saludo zaki
www.magozaki.net

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, Gracias Ignoto por entenderme y apoyarme, sigo en mis trece, me cuesta mucho escribir los mensajes, pierdo mucha informacion que me mandan por no saber manejar el ordenador, no podeis imaginaros las ganas que pongo en aprender y comunicarme con todos vosotros/as, las ganas que tengo de conocer gente y si puedo ayudar a alguien , encantado, que conste en acta que no tengo estudios primarios, que jamas aprendi a escribir con maquina y en fin que aqui me teneis, gracias de nuevo Ignoto, un saludo zaki

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

OROTGRAFIEITOR AL ATAQUEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

En este asunto si que soy bastante radical. Debemos cuidar con esmero la forma en la que escribimos (errores aparte). 

Zaki... (creo haber entendido que no sabes lo que son) las tildes son los acentos gráficos: a (sin tilde) á (con tilde). Porque, no lo olvidemos, TODAS las palabras tienen acento, pero no todas llevan tilde.Y sí considero importante preocuparse por escribirlas correctamente.

Recomendación: www.rae.es el apartado 'Diccionario de la lengua española' ante la duda lo mejor es consultar. 

Vigilemos las 'h' y las 'b y v'. Pero no seamos crueles con cierta gente. He pasado tiempo en México (se pronuncia 'Méjico' y es América del Norte!) y he tenido contacto con muchos hispanoparlantes de aquel lado del Atlántico. Su uso de la B y la V es diferente al nuestro. A ellos no se les puede censurar este tipo de confusión.

Y sí, las mayúsculas se acentúan si, por regla, les corresponde: África, PERÚ, Ángel.... La RAE (Real Academia de la Lengua) nunca se ha pronunciado en sentido contrario.

mmmm estoy en mi salsa!  8)

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, Omalley se ve que dominas el tema, que suerte tienes, por supuesto que no se que son las tildes y tampoco me preocupa, yo lo que quiero es hacer llegar mis mensajes y que se entiendan, menos mal que no exijen que tengamos estudios para poder entrar en los foros, yo no estaria, quedando claro que yo intento no tener faltas ortograficas, tampoco le daria mas importancia, para mi es mas serio los que mandan mensajes abreviados que no se entienden, joder esfuerzo ya hago, tengo medio locos a mis amigos que entienden de ordenadores porque no hago mas que llamarles para que me solucionen problemas que no entiendo, para mi es un mundo nuevo y lo he pillado tarde, pero por falta de ganas que no quede, gracias por vuestros consejos, un saludo zaki.
www.magozaki.net

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Omalley se ve que dominas el tema, que suerte tienes,


No, estimado paisano, no tengo suerte.. tengo AÑOS  :-(  jajja. Cuando era joven nos machacaban mucho con el aprendizaje de la ortografía. 





> por supuesto que no se que son las tildes ,


Culpa del sistema educativo





> y tampoco me preocupa, ,


Culpa tuya. Debería preocuparte e interesarte. Simplemente por tu propio interés. En un futuro verás como sí es algo importante (Acepto 'charla del abuelo' como definición de mi comentario   :Lol:  ) 




> yo lo que quiero es hacer llegar mis mensajes y que se entiendan, menos mal que no exijen que tengamos estudios para poder entrar en los foros, yo no estaria, quedando claro que yo intento no tener faltas ortograficas, tampoco le daria mas importancia, para mi es mas serio los que mandan mensajes abreviados que no se entienden, joder esfuerzo ya hago, tengo medio locos a mis amigos que entienden de ordenadores porque no hago mas que llamarles para que me solucionen problemas que no entiendo, para mi es un mundo nuevo y lo he pillado tarde, pero por falta de ganas que no quede, gracias por vuestros consejos, un saludo zaki.


Te aseguro que una lectura en alto de tu párrafo, pronunciando las palabras tal y como las escribes, no ayuda precisamente a que tus mensajes 'lleguen'. Y no me refiero a las faltas ortográficas, sino también a las gramaticales. No niego que hagas esfuerzo por no cometer errores, y eso se valora, pero te aseguro que al leer tus mensajes con el esfuerzo que supone para la correcta comprensión, se pierde el hilo y el interés por dar una respuesta. Es un comentario general, no específico por tí (pero te ha tocado). Y coincido plenamente contigo en que son peores los que escriben abreviado al más puro estilo sms. (Pero el que otros los hagan peor no justifica que nosotros lo hagamos mal).

Por favor, no te lo tomes a mal. Podéis considerarlo como 'achaques de los foreros viejos', pero es muy importante cuidar el lenguaje. 

Lástima que no haya un dibujo predefinido (emoticons) con aspecto viejecillo...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

PD: Mea Culpa. Reconozco, de entrada, que a pesar de mi interés siempre se me cuela alguna falta de ortografía. Lo digo para que no saltéis a desplumarme en cuantro encontréis la primera    :Oops:

----------


## Némesis

¡Hey! ¡No os enfadéis! ¡Sólo quería hacer un poco de broma!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Qué poco sentido del humor...  :Wink:  

Apreciado Ignoto: también el castellano es mi segunda lengua, pero me esfuerzo todo lo que puedo para usarlo como es debido. Pero eso no significa que pueda juzgar cómo lo usan los demás... ¿no?

Sólo una puntualización:
TILDE es lo que conocemos como el acento, pero está mal dicho. El acento no siempre se escribe, la tilde sí. Tilde es lo que representa el acento gráficamente. El acento es sí es la sílaba tónica.

Si estoy equivocado que me corrijan...   :Wink:

----------


## Gandalf

A nadie se le pide que escriba como Cervantes, que no se como escribía pero parece ser que bastante bien. Lo que se pide es que el que sepa escribir se esfuerce en hacerlo bien, y no como si no le importase que se le entienda o no.

Yo no mando mensajes a ningún foro por afición, lo mando para comunicarme con otros. Que lo haga de manera correcta ayuda mucho a ese fin. Por ello le pido a los demás que muestren también interés.

Ahora bien, a quien no sabe no le puedo pedir mucho. Y eso creo que lo entendemos todos. No se si es en este foro pero creo que hay algún mago portugues que manda mensajes. No puedo esperar que me escriba en castellano, así que el que hace el esfuerzo de entenderle soy yo, como hace él conmigo y mis mensajes. Otra cosa sería que si supiese castellano y no quisiera escribirlo, entonces sería yo el que no querría leerle. Justo lo que ocurre con quien imagino que sabe escribir y no se preocupa por las faltas.

Zaki, corrígeme si me equivoco. Por lo que escribes eres una persona mayor, no mucho, te he visto en tu web, con escasos estudios y novato en esto de la informática. Me imagino lo que te cuesta escribir un mensaje. No te preocupes por que no creo que nadie critique errores de equivocación al usar los dedos. Lo que se critica es la falta de interés al expresarse. Y sabiendo todo eso, a nadie creo que se le ocurra, como en el caso del mago portugues, pedirte que escribas sin faltas. Si no sabes no sabes. No todos tienen la suerte de poder estudiar ni de aprender. Por si no sabes las tildes se pueden poner pulsando la tecla que hay a la derecha de la "ñ" y luego la vocal que la necesita. La norma gramatical que las rige no te la explicaré, que es un rollo. Siguiendo con la costumbre de los magos, y si te interesa conocerla, mándame un privado y te diré en que libro la puedes encontrar.  :D 

Némesis, claro que puedes juzgar como lo usan los demás. Si lo usan mal lo usan mal y hay que decirlo. ¿Por que no le voy yo a decir a uno que se está equivocando? No seré Cela, pero si se un poco de algo me imagino que me da derecho a opinar. Es el caso de la magia. Aquí pocos son Tamariz (quizás ninguno) pero todos decimos esto o aquello de lo que creemos saber algo. Para criticar al monaguillo no hace falta ser cura.

----------


## magomago

Creo que el buen uso de la ortografia es importante para leer los textos que se ponen y que esto no parezca un sms o algo dificil de leer , pero lo de los acentos creo que ya es pasarse . 
De echo una de las normas de la Netiqueta recomienda no usar acentos , ya que los acentos aparecen cuando el teclado esta configurado en determinados idiomas , pero si por ejemplo yo voy al Reino Unido y me meto en un cyber lo mas probable es que tenga que descifrar el mensaje porque los caracteres acentuados me saldrian con el codigo ASCII que le corresponde.
Asi que cuidemos la ortografia de los mensajes en cuanto a no poner xq en vez de porque , aze en ve de hace , y cosas por el estilo ,pero que critiquen a zaki cuando lo que pone se entiende perfectamente..  ... POR FAVOR ..........

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¡Hey! ¡No os enfadéis! ¡Sólo quería hacer un poco de broma!     Qué poco sentido del humor...


Meeec: Error. No estoy enfadado o, al menos, intento mostrar la distensión de mis comentarios (lo escrito siempre carece de matices) poniendo sonrisas.  :mrgreen: 




> TILDE es lo que conocemos como el acento, pero está mal dicho. El acento no siempre se escribe, la tilde sí. Tilde es lo que representa el acento gráficamente. El acento es sí es la sílaba tónica.
> Si estoy equivocado que me corrijan...


Eso ya lo he dicho yo antes. Chincha!  :P 




> pero que critiquen a zaki cuando lo que pone se entiende perfectamente.. ... POR FAVOR ..........


Para mi criticar sería expresarse del modo 'Oye, a ver si escribes bien, que no hay Dios que te entienda' o 'Anda, vuelve al cole, machote, que escribes peor que mi hijo de cinco años'...

Desde mi punto de vista y admito que puedo estar equivocado, estamos conversando sobre un asunto de importancia (mayor o menor, pero importancia al fin y al cabo) sobre la manera de participar en el foro y sobre lo que opinamos acerca del grado de 'corrección ortográfica' que nos gustaría encontrar. Dudo mucho que ninguno seamos tan lerdos de no tener en cuenta las circunstancias de residencia (teclados sin teclas para acentuar) o de procedencia (yo mismo he dicho que no se puede censurar el mal uso de 'b' y 'v' a los miembros del otro lado del océano por las diferencias de criterios existentes entre los paises). 

La inexperiencia de Zaki en el mundo informático me merece todo el respeto y, por descontado, toda mi ayuda pero nunca podré estar de acuerdo (aunque respeto) con que diga que no le preocupa el no saber lo que son las tildes. Es una cuestión de actitud. 

En cualquier caso, al menos por mi parte, no entiendo esto como polémica, sino como conversación con opiniones dispares en la que intento participar con respeto. Y el que se ofenda, que me lo diga que, como habrá sido sin intención, tendrá de inmediato mis disculpas.  :Lol:

----------


## Gandalf

¿Hay diferencias entre b y v entre paises hispanoparlantes? ¿Según en que pais estás una palabra se escribe con b y en otro con v? ¿Seguro? ¿Alguien sabe ejemplos?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Lamento no poder darte ejemplos concreto. A buen seguro encontrarás algo en el Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas. 

Sin embargo, sí te puedo decir que la ortografía española mantuvo por tradición las letras b y v, que en latín respondían a un mismo valor fonológico. Por eso conservamos la grafía de las palabras con b o v según la tuvieran en latín. Sin embargo, en el castellano antiguo encontramos b y v distribuída de modo diferente al actual. Se ha producido un uso antietimológico (el uso diferente al origen). Teniendo en cuenta que el origen del castellano en hispanoamérica correspone a siglos en los que el uso de esas letras era más etimológico, no es de extrañar que su uso allí no haya variado el origen de la letra, como ocurrió aquí, y persistan palabras con v donde aquí son con b. en cualqueir caso, al carecer de unas reglas ortográficas propias o, al menos, tan estrictas y vigiladas como las nuestras, el aprendizaje en esos paises no ha sido tan riguroso como aquí y, por tanto, no se puede atribuir la confusión a un error ortográfico sino a uno de uso.

(jaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllllllllllllllll  l menuda vomitera la mía!!!!!  8) )

Perdón por el 'ladrillamen'.

----------


## Gandalf

Lo que dices tiene mucha lógica, lo que pasa es que a veces oigo de las reuniones entre grandes linguistas y literarios hispanoparlantes para unificar términos. No pensaba que las diferencias fuesen en ortografía si no en significados y usos. Ahora ya me queda más claro el problema.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> No pensaba que las diferencias fuesen en ortografía si no en significados y usos. Ahora ya me queda más claro el problema.


Mi reconocimiento y agradecimiento por tomarte la molestia de leer mis ladrillos con atención.  :Wink:  

Por concretar un poco más, no andas equivocado. La diferencia no está en la ortografía (en las reglas ortográficas que, oficialmente, son prácticamente idénticas) sino en la permisividad en el uso. 

Y por otro lado está la gramática, que es harina de otro costal... Ahí hay diferencias más manifiestas. Un ejemplo de gran actualidad es: En España lo correcto es decir 'Les informamos DE QUE el próximo viernes bla bla bla', 'Les avisaron DE QUE la carretera estaba cortada' sin embargo en Hispanoamérica lo correcto es 'Le sinformamos QUE..' 'Les avisamos QUE...'. Otra cosa es que en España nos estemos cargando el correcto uso del 'DE QUE' por miedo a usarlo mal. De ahí que en los carteles (y lamentablemente mis colegas de los medios de comunicación cometen este error SIEMPRE  :-( ) se vea (u oiga) 'Les informamos QUE...'.

En fin... con lo rico que es el castellano y cómo nos lo estamos cargando.

----------


## ignoto

Cuando se oye en los medios "catástrofe humanitaria" cuando lo correcto es "catástrofe humana".
Cuando se redacta UNA LEY llamando "violencia de género" (burrada gramatical donde las haya) a la "violencia de sexo" que es la forma correcta de llamar a esa barbaridad.
Así hasta el infinito.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Mi preferido: "Gripe aviar" y "Gripe Aviaria"... todo un espectaculo de los medios de comunicación.

Un saludo.

----------


## Gandalf

Ahora está muy de moda hablar de la "fidelización de los clientes". Es "consolidación", lo otro no existe, pero queda muy merchandaisin.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Me temo que hemos acabado aburriendo al personal... Y, me temo, espantando a Zaki.

Vale... sería conveniente que nos preocupáramos por escribir lo mejor posible pero no vamos a intentar convertir esto en la RAE.
 :D

----------


## ignoto

"Foro especializado en magia, ortografía y mala leche."

Sería algo único en el mundo.    :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ortografía: De orto- (Recto, correcto) y grafía (escritura).

Hilemos fino....

Recto: Se dice de la última porción del intestino, que termina en el ano.

Orto-grafía: Escribir con el culo!

 :Oops:

----------


## ARENA

No se quien paso el post de las K´s para aca pero da igual solo queria poner esto:

*Segeun un etsduio de una uivenrsdiad ignlsea, no ipmotra el odren en el que las ltears etsan ersciats, la uicna csoa ipormtnate es que la pmrirea y la utlima ltera esten ecsritas en la psiocion cocrrtea. El rsteo peuden estar ttaolmntee mal y aun pordas lerelo sin pobrleams. Etso es pquore no lemeos cada ltera por si msima snio la paalbra cmoo un tdoo."* 

Esta es una de las razones por las que cuesta tanto entender los mensajes con tanta K.

Saludos

----------


## Calion

Bueno...
Lamentablemente mi ortografia es pesima, pero tratare de escribir lo mejor posible algo que si me gustaria es que no exijan los acentos porfavor que eso es mas complejo, esta bien, tenemos que cuidar la ortografia pero lo de los acentos no me gusta porfavor,
bueno ese es mi punto de vista, jejeje   :Oops:  
gracias 
saludos 
chao!

----------


## -= Johny =-

Yo esq tengo la costumbre de escribir de esta forma y creedme, lo hago involuntariamente, es automatico, los "que" los sustituyo por una simple "q", si alguna vez veis un mensaje mio en el q no entendais algo o tenga alguna falta, hacedmelo saber y lo corregire para q se entienda perfectamente.

----------


## Solitude

Hay que entender que no todos tenemos el mismo grado de cultura y educación. Concuerdo en que lo ideal es escribir sin faltas ortográficas, pero de ahí a exigir a todo el mundo escribir bien, me parece poco sensato. 

Por cierto, no deja de resultar irónico comprobar la cantidad de faltas ortográficas en las que incurren algunos de los que se quejan de lo mal que escriben otros.

----------


## magic-carlos

Bueno...faltas ortográficas todo el mundo las puede cometer (somos humanos no?). Pero claro... como en todo hay grados. Y no es lo mismo un mensaje con un par de faltas ortográficas que un mensaje con una falta por cada 2 palabras...

De todas formas ya os digo que en este foro rara vez leo algún mensaje que me "moleste a la vista".

Un saludo.

----------


## ARENA

Ya sabemos que todos tenemos faltas y mas escribiendo en un foro que a veces lo hacemos tan de prisa que se nos van un monton , no se trata de un concurso de ortografia, si no de hacer que los mensajes sean lo mas legibles que se pueda.

Como dijo magic-carlos, no es lo mismo un par de faltas de ortografia que un mensaje lleno de K`s  y abreviaturas.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Bueno...
> Lamentablemente mi ortografia es pesima, pero tratare de escribir lo mejor posible algo que si me gustaria es que no exijan los acentos porfavor que eso es mas complejo, esta bien, tenemos que cuidar la ortografia pero lo de los acentos no me gusta porfavor,
> bueno ese es mi punto de vista, jejeje   
> gracias 
> saludos 
> chao!


No es cuestión de exigencia nuestra.. debería ser tuya. Comprendo que es difícil, pero hay que procurar mejorar siempre. Lo sient, pero el que no te guste no es excusa.. ¡Hale, a esforzarse!   :Lol:  

Aprovecho para romper una lanza en favor de MagoIván al que 'machaco' un poquito mediante mp's sobre el asunto de la ortografía y, no sólo ha puesto intención de mejorar, sino que lo ha hecho. Buena actitud para un chaval de 15 años de ahora.

Creo que lo que debemos solicitar no es, lógicamente, la perfección en la escritura, sino una buena disposición para hacerlo lo mejor posible. ¿No creéis?

----------


## ignoto

¿Pq?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Pq?


xq q? q kieres dcir? xq machako a ivan? xq solo dbmos esijir predisposición? 

y tu me lo preguntas, mientras clavas en mi pupila tu pupila azul(?)..
El porqué, eres tú!

(eres 1 tokapelotas!   :Lol:   :Lol:  ) o, como decimos los irlandeses, un auténtico 'balls toucher!'.

----------


## ignoto

Es que ni en SMSesio sé escribir.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ayyyy.. los q tenemos 'cierta edad' deberíamos volver al 'kolegio' a reciklarnos un poqito...

Como dijo Dylan: The times they are a'changin'...

----------


## ossiris

Algunos no tenemos acento en en teclado y se complica, ya la tengo complicada cada vez que escribo sueÑo o caÑo, estas pc sin Ñ.....

----------

